# HELP!!! WHAT IS THIS & HOW DO I KILL IT?!!



## Justice911 (Jun 1, 2019)

I live in Middletown, Delaware, which is between Baltimore and Philadelphia. Can someone please tell me what kind of weed this is AND how do I kill it? This is the second season, now, that this has emerged. And now it is spreading.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

#1 is hairy bittercress, and #3 and the last are henbit. I'm not sure about the others, but some 2, 4-d should take care of all of it.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

my guess on 2 and 4 is pineapple weed. I'd start with a 3-way product.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Hairy bittercress and henbit, and my guess on the one with the yellow flowers is butterweed, maybe. Whatever that one is, I've had it before and it was handled with common selective herbicides.
2,4-D should kill that stuff. In cooler weather you'll want the ester formulation as opposed to the amine version, and it could take a few days to show effect.
The hairy bittercress you might consider hand pulling if there's a manageable amount of it, before their seed heads blow their load all over the place.

A fall pre-em treatment can help prevent a lot of these from popping up in spring, something to consider if the timing would be compatible with any fall overseed/reno plans you might have.


----------

